# IR support for the Android TiVo App



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

While it appears there may be little application updates for the Android app, it would be totally awesome if the Android TiVo app would support the IR interface that many of the Samsung Android tablets have. 

That would create a one hell of a custom remote control were you could operate everything from the touch screen, the biggest problem with the network remote control currently used is not having any control for the tv power & volume. Samsung includes a remote control application that can control the TiVo though IR which doesn't include the alphanumeric keypad of course. 

It would be very useful to have an all in one app remote control that would combine multiple device IR commands along with the network Tivo remote that allows the alphanumeric keypad. But now after thinking about it I doubt such would happen as it would hurt TiVo's slide pro remote sales. 

Another drawback might be tablet support, other than Samsung, what other manufacturers have a IR transmitter in their tablets/devices? Of course palm pilot did this back in the day but there aren't even in business any more are they?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

eboydog said:


> ...other than Samsung, what other manufacturers have a IR transmitter in their tablets/devices?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Well OK perhaps Tivo will write an app just for me and my Samsung tablet? I would be willing beta test! 

Sure it can't cost much since they don't appear to be working on any other Apple or Android applications, I thought is was the hardware engineers they got rid of, did they fire all the programmers too?


----------

